# my custom skiff



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

side shot out of the mold and first "bench seat version" later changed it to a full deck for a final version.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

in progress in the shop, push pole goes thru the hull..


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

just an in progress shot, its all foam, and nidacore, no wood at all..


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

"in the mold shot.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

two tone gelcoat finish right out of the mold! came out flawless, no finishwork! woo hoo!, i hate sanding!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

transom with built in 6 inch offset


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

deck view, it has a 40 gallon release well/ livewell/cooler in the center hatch! and she draws about 4 inches of draft...


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Sweet looking! Push pole in the hull? The advantage of that?


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

good lookin skiff. 40 is flyin on that lil boat.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks guys, yeah 40 is flying, but she really holds the water very well, shes only about 400 lbs and that really helped the speed, and the pushpole , it just really worked out nice to get it off the deck completely as Ido alot of flyfishing alone, and I just wanted to clean up the deck, and make it a little more "trick" it really really works out well..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Seeing that this came out of a mold, you used nidacore, and you have a well stocked shop, one has to ask what boats you normally make?


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi firecat, I am a general fiberglass repair guy, I work on everyone else's boats, cars, etc for a living, (building and selling boats isn't my business, that's why i didn't say it to begin with.)  I am lucky to have a shop, it made the build a lot easier having those skills, I have been working with fiberglass all my life for other people.. this little side project is all mine.. took me a long time to make the mold- to finished product, almost 2 years. but it was worth it..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice, did you design and make the mold from wood at first, or was this an existing boat that you used as a plug?


----------



## jason_brown (Sep 19, 2010)

Dude, that's nice! what does she draft?


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

I made it from scratch, from plywood plug, on up, that was the hardest part, took almost a year of weekends on that, I took some design cues off of a couple other boats and kinda blended all of them together to come up with the final product.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

here was the maiden lift out of the mold, oh, and good eye on the nidacore! you're absolutely right on that one, the whole boat was build from nidacore and vinylester resin. next im gonna cut the mold and make a 15' for myself. that will be next years project if the wife doesn't kill me first!


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Dude you got skills, that is a first rate build for a "homemade boat". To bad you didn't find this site sooner, we would have all enjoyed the "suspense" from that build thread. 

You are now hereby obligated to start a build thread on your next skiff 

If you have more pics please share them, I know I'm not the only one who wants to see them.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The skiff does look great.
But it seems like it can be a pain in the ass to get that push pole out and back in. 
It'll definitely take more time than regularly.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

getting the pushpole in and out isnt that difficult actually,it did take a few days to get used to it there, but not any more, I generally run it with the fork at the front and take it out from the bow, but it looked cooler in the pic that way.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

that things sick


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Josh, thanks for the kind words! I have plenty more pics, i will upload now.. and  I definately will be on the board alot more now that I found the forum!  

the opening in the cockpit is a window for the livewell / release well just before installing the glass window.. and on the bottom right of the transom, starboard "stake pole holder, just drop the pushpole in there for a quick "anchor" in calm waters.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

she floats in a mud puttle!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

modified the transom with a "molded in offset plate.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

working on the modified transom


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

in primer getting ready for the nonskid and final deck paint, notice, the hull and cap are completely glassed and seamed together, NO SCREWS!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

maiden voyage with a 40hp merc. insanely fast!!! opted for a 20hp to keep it safe at 40 mph with 4 stroke honda


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

the mold that made it all possible! almost 2 years making it perfect!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

my first glamor shot of the boat. and my firts day out with the new cap on it..started out with 2 bench seats, johnboat style.. then wanted more!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

first version with only 2 bench seats...


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

looking down the bow..


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice little boat - Well done. I think you should rethink the push-pole placement. If you bump into the dock or another boat around the dock and your pole is in brackets it will pop out of the brackets and stay in one piece- now it will just break


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

TRUE TRUE Capt. Bob, was very concerned about that when i did it, the pole has been shortened from 18 foot to 15 foot to avoid those issues, and the boats flair is pretty wide so most of the pole is "tucked in" pretty good, just the last 2 feet at the bow.. so far so good, been running it for about 8 months now with no incident, just hoping my luck stays!


----------



## kc5273 (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice ride, where do you work out of?


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

I see you are a local at kelly park, i am an Islander also. Ever thought about building and selling boats around here for fun? I must say you have the skill...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that's some skill right "thare!"
That's for posting this.
Wow man, FULL nida core hull! Nida is some expensive stuff! But what empresses me the most is the fact that you were able to use it on your hull and produce those nice chines! I've only seen one other boat fully done with Nidacore and it looked a bit boxy. Not yours though ACE job there!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks for the comments Oysterbreath, nidacore is interesting to work with, Ive been using it for many many years, and many projects, takes a while, lots of planning and calculations to get it right. 

SchoolinJon, im out there generally every morning around 5-6 fishing! thought about building and selling, i got the mold and the place to do it, this ones for sale actually, gonna use the proceeds to fund my next one, a 15 foot version. shoot me an email or gimme a call if you want, we'll take her out for a spin sometime!

Flatshopper too Ihave a shop in Rockledge Florida, I dont build boats for a living, just a side thing i am thinking about getting into..


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

that is seriously nice.


----------



## redfishhooker (May 1, 2008)

AWESOME! I love this boat.

Do you have any pics of you standing on the deck? I'd be interested to see just how tippy a 13' is.

I can't speak for everyone, but this size boat is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey redfishhooker, I will take some pictures for ya, I can tell you though, with the bottom as flat as she is, its extremely stable


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Absolutely killer job. You really should pull a few more hulls from that mold and recoup some expenses..


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

without paying yourself for labor, or including the engine, what do you think you spent on it?


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

Seahorse, I am definately gonna pull some more hulls, gonna put some up for sale, and see how it goes.. gonna start a new one in the next day or so!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

Hialeah angler,
I can tell you I spent way too much lol, the hardest part of building it in this manner is you actually build a boat 3 times to get the final product so the cost is awefull. 
plug, mold, finished boat...all i will say is I have way too much into it but the mold and tooling, sanding and fairing is the biggest expense, it has to be perfect, and use the right materials to make it last, and those materials cost alot! 
but with the mold now, I am gonna start selling unfinished hulls to recoup the cost, and fund my next build!
this ones for sale right now actually... Ive posted it in the for sale section..


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

that's nice man. I wish you luck.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks great! How did you fit the deck on so well afterwards?


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

that was actually the easiest part of the build, after all of the cardboard templates were finished, I fiberglassed the pannels on the "underside" cut to fit, and set in place, I "glued" the cap to the hull all the way around, inside and out of all the bulkheads, and glassed with 1708 and mat, once the top was permanent, I glassed and finished the edges on the outside, and faired it all in...it took longer to sand fair and finis the topsides than it did to glue it all together


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is one sweet project. Nice!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> looking down the bow..


 it would be perfect in my eyes with an open cockpit and under gunnle rod holders
just me .02


----------



## firewatercharter (Jan 29, 2008)

you ever thought of starting a little buisness, i bet you could sell these boats. it's a sharp boat and would be perfect for my area of Matlacha, FL. im digging the push pole holder, great idea!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I dig the boat big time.... wish I had 1/2 your skill.....


----------



## fm525 (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I saw the boat being pulled down US 1 in Rockledge by a box truck? Nice little boat.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, Im starting to pull another hull soon, this ones gonna be an open cockpit with small gunnels center console, gonna have alot of pics for ya , and yes i was pulling it with a box truck in rockledge, thats where i live,  and im definately gonna start selling hulls soon, getting alot of interest in the boat , anyone interested, gimme a shout!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

just some glamor shots fishing the boat with the boy, and showing off the new poling platform, shes extremely stable, enough for both of us to be on the platform with no fear of getting tippy.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

she floats at 5 inches, and poles like a dream, and the hull is silent.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

i just love this pic!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

on the platform, just gotta teach him how to pole!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

getting skinny


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

trout!


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

Next one is gonna be an open cockpit version, with under gunnel rod storage with a modular removable recessed casting platforn up front, still debating on console, or tiller...Im gonna start selling the hulls ! thinking basic hull with 2 bench seats "john boat" style will be around 2500.00$ this "with lots of goodies" will be around 6k loaded.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks great with that platform. I only have ONE issue. How well did you seal the push pole "tunnel" from the inside of the boat. It looks like when you and your son are on the platform together that the push pole hole at the transom is below or right at the water line. I would guess that you are about 175 lbs and your son is 40 lbs at the most. That means that a heffty fella like myself is gonna keep that hole at water line! Something to think about if you keep that as an option.


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey oysterbreath, the pole hole is a solid fiberglass tube glassed inside and out to the hull, there's no way for water to get into the boat through the tube. Its almost the same diameter of the pole itself, and almost straight so there's almost no friction points of contact with the inside of the tube to the pole., so any water in the tube just runs right out, and you're right about our weights, with two full grown men on the back corner, the tube does just go underwater, but no issues yet, and when its just me, its about 5 inches above the waterline when I'm standing on the corner. With one on the front, and one on the back, balanced, its about 9 inches out of the water. I'm pleased with the way it came out and functions, although its not everyone's "cup o tea" from a design standpoint, I just really wanted to try something different, and this was the "best way" i could find to get the pole off the deck. so far I'm absolutely pleased with the form and function.  
The next one in the works will have the push pole mounted on deck like normal, this one was more of an experiment, and for me, if I do start selling hulls, it also works as a "look what's possible" ideas for people.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

This is one insanely awsome boat! Way to go [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

I keep looking at your boat and forgetting to leave you a comment. So, now that I have logged back on...

One of my favorite boats. And in some ways, it is my favorite boat. I hope to eventually put one together (on an amateur level) and your build is inspirational.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Jon. I think it's a really cool concept and apparently a very well executed one at that! Thanks for sharing and good luck with those hulls.


----------



## emotionchuck (Oct 31, 2010)

Guys I have been looking at this skiff almost every morning for the last six months or so and let me tell you john if i had the money I would have one parked in my garage for sure.... I can't wait to shoot some video from it and I can't wait to see a open style like we talked about..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Brought back to life - any updates on this one and/or the 15'?


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, never saw this thread.  That push pole tube is _awesome_, gives me some ideas...  Great fit and finish as well, nice job


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool rig, any updates?


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Think I am going to drag the mold over to the shop , clean her up and see what happens ! Ducknut this is the hull .


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is the old girl . I did cut out the livewell in the center to open up the cockpit .


----------



## azarep (Mar 23, 2013)

WOW! I must say, job well done! Nice skiff. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Getting ready to be a 16 .


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Did I read it right 40 mph with a 20 hp?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Getting ready to be a 16 .


Now were talkin


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see the build


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

pretty old post but did anything ever happen with the 16?


----------

